# Where’s the marketplace?



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

The classifieds here used to be one of the most dynamic forum sections. It’s shriveled to almost nothing. 

What happened? Where’s the commercial traffic these days? Can someone direct me? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Most commercial people just advertise on facebook honestly. They have their own website so they dont sell right in facebook groups they just have a business page and generate interest that sends people to their web site.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

But the hobbyists...?


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

A good chunk of people have also migrated to the MeWe app and post frogs, raffles, and auctions quite regularly.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

lots of people are doing things covertly on facebook and then there is mewe too. It is very fractured now though. You pretty much have to scour all the platforms definitely no one place to look. 
If you are looking for something specific its good to just post a wanted ad those get attention. Its much more convoluted to place for sale ads.
I would also say dart frogging has gone more main stream meaning more people are content to just buy whatever is available from big name sellers like joshs frogs and only a tiny fraction of them get into it more and start looking for other stuff.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You will never be told you cannot sell frogs here (which is common on DB - Groups have been deleted because of this).

MeWe - allows, even encourages Fascists/Racists/Etc Groups - I want no part of it. 

DB is here. The Marketplace, if anything, is likely *up* in activity a bit over the last few months. 

List something. That will make it more active. 

s


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Scott said:


> MeWe - allows, even encourages Fascists/Racists/Etc Groups - I want no part of it.


Whoa! Was not aware of this. The frog groups are literally the only ones I'm in and the only ones I ever searched for. Very disappointing.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I read a few article to this effect early on. It was enough to keep me away from MeWe.

Having just done another search, I'm not seeing anything currently indicating this. But I'm guessing nothing has changed. 

s



bssknox said:


> Whoa! Was not aware of this. The frog groups are literally the only ones I'm in and the only ones I ever searched for. Very disappointing.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Love the classifieds here and always have. I’ll continue to use em just wanted to know if I had missed something.


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'll be waiting 'til I unlock the marketplace here, and then I'll help increase the activity too


----------



## Cavelarry (Jun 8, 2020)

koconnor04 said:


> I'll be waiting 'til I unlock the marketplace here, and then I'll help increase the activity too


I have been waiting for months for that feature unlock so I can utilize it.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Cavelarry said:


> I have been waiting for months for that feature unlock so I can utilize it.


Looks like post count is what is keep you out, not the time since you signed up 

Mark


----------



## Cavelarry (Jun 8, 2020)

Encyclia said:


> Looks like post count is what is keep you out, not the time since you signed up
> 
> Mark


I try not to post if I can search and find the answer to my question. But I guess I'll start posting all my questions?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It says 25. It's actually 10.

But it doesn't take affect till the day AFTER you've reached that milestone (assuming you have the necessary time in - which you do).

s


Cavelarry said:


> I try not to post if I can search and find the answer to my question. But I guess I'll start posting all my questions?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Scott said:


> It says 25. It's actually 10.
> 
> But it doesn't take affect till the day AFTER you've reached that milestone (assuming you have the necessary time in - which you do).
> 
> s


The next day? But, I'm mad now!


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Encyclia said:


> The next day? But, I'm mad now!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Riig_IbigE


Be happy, I'm sure I have to wait much longer I can't even click on profiles either, let alone my own. And it stinks because I'd been researching on here for a while too, and then one day I thought "I'm ready to buy my frog now." Well that didn't happen and the wait continues


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about that. Those rules had to be put in place because there were some bad people trying to defraud our members and they needed to be protected. Safety has to come before convenience, I'm afraid.

Mark


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Encyclia said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Those rules had to be put in place because there were some bad people trying to defraud our members and they needed to be protected. Safety has to come before convenience, I'm afraid.
> 
> Mark


No worries, thanks for the communication about this, though!


----------



## jameswise (Jul 16, 2020)

Scott said:


> It says 25. It's actually 10.
> 
> But it doesn't take affect till the day AFTER you've reached that milestone (assuming you have the necessary time in - which you do).
> 
> ...


This post is useful! Thank you!


----------

